# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  गर्भवती होने के कुछ बेहतरीन उपाय

## xman

*गर्भवती होने के लिए ओवयूलेशन के पहले सेक्स करें।**गर्भधारण के लिए सेक्स की स्थिति होती है महत्वपूर्ण।**शराब व ऐसे अन्य हानिकारक पदार्थों को लेने से बचें।**संतुलित आहार लें, और मीठी चीजें भी ज्यादा न खाएं।*

----------


## xman

मां बनना जिंदगी के बेहतरीन अनुभवों में से एक है। पर मातृत्व की यह राह इतनी मुश्किल भी नहीं है। हर उम्र में गर्भावस्था के दौरान कुछ खास परेशानियों का सामना करना पड़ता है। इस लेख में जानें गर्भवती होने के कुछ बेहतरीन उपाय।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*गर्भधारण करने के कुछ आसान और बेहतरीन उपाय-*
 गर्भवती होने के लिए सिर्फ सहवास करना जरुरी नहीं होता बल्कि सही समय पर सहवास करना जरुरी होता है। महिला का शरीर ऐसा नहीं होता जो कभी भी गर्भवती हो सके। उसका एक निश्चित समय होता है, एक छोटी सी अवधि होती है। आप उस  अवधि को पहचानें और उस समय सहवास करें।

गर्भवती होने के लिए ओवयूलेशन के पहले सेक्स यानि सहवास करना जरुरी होता है।

सेक्स के वक्त तनाव में न रहे। गर्भवती होने के लिए सेक्स के वक्त आपको उसका आनंद उठाना चाहिए ताकि आपकी योनि से उचित मात्रा में तरल पदार्थों का स्राव होता रहे जो शुक्राणु को गर्भधारण करने में सहयोग दे सके।

 गर्भधारण करने के लिए सेक्स की स्थिति भी महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाती है।

----------


## xman

*इन चीजों का सेवन ना करें-*
धूम्रपान से भी गर्भधारण करने में मुश्किल होती है। अगर आप गर्भवती हो भी जाती हैं तो सिगरेट आपके पेट में पल रहे बच्चे के स्वास्थ्य पर बहुत बुरा असर डालेगा और इससे आपका गर्भपात भी हो सकता है।

शराब एवं कुछ हानिकारक दवाइयों को लेने से बचें, इसी तरह से शराब एवं मादक दवाओं से भी दूर रहना चाहिए। क्योंकि ये आपके गर्भधारण में बाधक बन सकती हैं।

कैफीन युक्त खाद्य पदार्थ या पेय का सेवन भी गर्भधारण में बाधक बन सकता है। कैफीन से शरीर की आयरन एवं कैल्शियम ग्रहण करने की क्षमता घट जाती है। जिससे आपके गर्भवती होने की संभावना 27 फीसदी तक कम हो सकती है।

संतुलित आहार लें, और मीठी चीजें भी ज्यादा न खाएं। फोलिक एसिड गर्भधारण में बहुत महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाता है, इसलिए ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन किया करें, जिनमें फोलिक एसिड पाए जाते हों।

----------


## xman

*इनका सेवन करें-*फोलिक एसिड खाएं, और दाल में फोलिक एसिड पाया जाता है, साथ ही दालें प्रोटीन का भी बहुत अच्छा स्रोत होती हैं। हरी पत्तेदार साग-सब्जियों में भी फोलिक एसिड प्रचूर मात्रा में होता है जैसे पालक इत्यादि। अतः हरी पत्तेदार सब्जियों का सेवन भरपूर मात्रा में किया करें। जो आपको तंदरुस्त बनाते हैं एवं गर्भधारण में मदद करते हैं। इनके अलावा आप साबुत अनाज एवं फाइबर युक्त खाना भी खाए। गर्भवती होने के लिए पर्याप्त मात्रा में कैल्सियम का सेवन भी जरुरी होता है।

----------


## ravansarkaar

किसी महिला के 6 माह की कोशिश के बाद भी गर्भधारण नहीं हो रहा है। माहवारी भी लगभग समय पर आती है। और क्या महिला के पुरुष से पहले चरमोत्कर्ष प्राप्त कर लेना संतान प्राप्ति में बाधक है?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

नहीं ! पुरुष पक्ष की सम्पूर्ण जांच करांए !

----------


## chulbuli

> किसी महिला के 6 माह की कोशिश के बाद भी गर्भधारण नहीं हो रहा है। माहवारी भी लगभग समय पर आती है। और क्या महिला के पुरुष से पहले चरमोत्कर्ष प्राप्त कर लेना संतान प्राप्ति में बाधक है?


दोनों की पूरी जाँच कराओ। थोडा डाकटर का भी भला करो

----------


## govind22

> किसी महिला के 6 माह की कोशिश के बाद भी गर्भधारण नहीं हो रहा है। माहवारी भी लगभग समय पर आती है। और क्या महिला के पुरुष से पहले चरमोत्कर्ष प्राप्त कर लेना संतान प्राप्ति में बाधक है?


महिला के पहले चरमोत्कर्ष  से कोई बाधा नहीं होती . 
इसे क्रम से देख सकते हैं -
1. सबसे पहले सेक्स करने के पोजीशन को आसान करें . सामान्यतः पुरुष ऊपर और महिला नीचे हों . सेक्स के बाद कुछ देर शांत रहे और शरीर में ज्यादा हलचल न हो.
2. यदि बात न बने तो पुरुष के टेस्टोस्टेरोन लेवल, सुगर लेवल, विटामिन b 12,d3 और स्पर्म जांच करवाएं .
3. पुनः महिला की जांच करवाएं कि फेलोपियन ट्यूब आदि में कोई प्रॉब्लम तो नहीं है.
4. अंतिम विकल्प के तौर पर IVF को अपना सकते हैं .

----------


## Rajat Vynar

गर्भधारण का यह सर्वप्रथम अचूक उपाय उन दानिशमन्द लोगों के लिए है जो अक्ल के पीछे लट्ठ लिए फिरते हैं और एड्स से बचने के लिए सुरक्षित यौन सम्बन्ध बनाने के चक्कर में निरोध, कामसूत्र जैसे कण्डोम का उपयोग पत्नी के साथ भी कर रहे हैं। ऐसे लोग तुरन्त कण्डोम का उपयोग बन्द करें, क्योंकि पत्नी के साथ सुरक्षित नहीं, असुरक्षित यौन सम्बन्ध बनाने से ही गर्भधारण होगा। हमारी राय के बाद भी जो लोग भय के कारण कण्डोम का उपयोग नहीं छोड़ना चाहते हैं वे कण्डोम के सामने का सिरा कैंची से काटकर पहन लें और हँसी-खुशी 'सुरक्षित यौन सम्बन्ध' बनाएँ। हमारी तरकीब कारगर न हो तभी अन्य उपायों को आजमाएँ।

विशेष टिप्पणी- कण्डोम पहनकर कैंची से उसका सिरा काटने की कोशिश कभी न करें। लेने के देने पड़ सकते हैं।

----------


## Prajaakta

बहुत ही इम्पोर्टेन्ट इनफार्मेशन। ...... थैंक्स फॉर शेयरिंग। ....

----------

